# MAOI's and safe alcohol type's



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I know wjc75225 was wondering about this and perhaps other members too.

What i found for now (only did a quick search), will post more info later:


> I think that's a little hard to answer since some forms vary in their tyramine content. For example, beer can be from 2 - 11. 2 would be very safe, but 11 would be dangerous. I think the tap beers/home brews would be closer to 11, and the bottled, fresh, beers would be closer to 2.
> 
> Champagne, white wine, and red wine seem to have low values and be safe as well. (0.3 - 2.4)
> 
> ...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

crayzyMed said:


> I know wjc75225 was wondering about this and perhaps other members too.
> 
> What i found for now (only did a quick search), will post more info later:


24 shots of liquor and that person is still standing??? then complains about his low tolerance to alcohol???


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Dr House said:


> 24 shots of liquor and that person is still standing??? then complains about his low tolerance to alcohol???


Surely he didn't mean all in one night .. Or he's from Belgium .. Maybe they have higher tolerance there? Haha

Anyways, thanks for the information crazyMed. I really appreciate it!  It's interesting that you listed red wine there, though, because everything I read always says to stay away from red Chianti. That used to be my favorite red wine, but I've stayed away from it ever since I started Nardil.

Thanks, again!


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

I drink clear rum and have not had a problem. At times I have had as many as 10 stiff Rum and cokes in 3 hours and still no problem.

Not sure if I would trust Whisky and other liquors. I have cut back anyway because I have found that drinking too much on my MAOI tends to make the drug not work as well.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

hensley258 said:


> Not sure if I would trust Whisky and other liquors.


I don't know. I still drink Jack, and I don't have a problem.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

wjc75225 said:


> I don't know. I still drink Jack, and I don't have a problem.


LOL, That's MAOI's for you. You never know until you try. When I try something new I always have just a little and then check my BP. Then if it's OK I will have a little more and keep doing that until I find out what my limit is before my BP goes up.

By starting slow I even found about 12 food that your not supposed to eat that I can eat in moderation. I even had some pickels on my burger last week.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

hensley258 said:


> LOL, That's MAOI's for you. You never know until you try. When I try something new I always have just a little and then check my BP. Then if it's OK I will have a little more and keep doing that until I find out what my limit is before my BP goes up.
> 
> By starting slow I even found about 12 food that your not supposed to eat that I can eat in moderation. I even had some pickels on my burger last week.


That's a good idea. I do have a BP monitor, but I'm usually eating or drinking out with people, so I don't carry it around with me. I've eaten a few things on the list (in moderation of course), and I haven't had a problem, yet. I'm crossing my fingers that I never do. I've always had a healthy heart, but I know crap can still happen on an MAOI with or without a healthy heart to begin with. Yeah, I've had some pickles and haven't had a problem with those, either. I still haven't tried eating blue cheese, which I love, but it's super aged, so it's probably pretty high in tyramine! =/


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

wjc75225 said:


> That's a good idea. I do have a BP monitor, but I'm usually eating or drinking out with people, so I don't carry it around with me. I've eaten a few things on the list (in moderation of course), and I haven't had a problem, yet. I'm crossing my fingers that I never do. I've always had a healthy heart, but I know crap can still happen on an MAOI with or without a healthy heart to begin with. Yeah, I've had some pickles and haven't had a problem with those, either. I still haven't tried eating blue cheese, which I love, but it's super aged, so it's probably pretty high in tyramine! =/


I know, I like Fetta cheese, but it's so high in Tyramine that I have not tested it yet. I think it also has to do with your MAOI-A dosage. Obviously a person on very high dosage must be more careful.

If you were to try blue cheese then I would start with just a nibble and wait and check BP. Then try a bit more and watch for any slight BP increase so you know what your limit is.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

hensley258 said:


> I know, I like Fetta cheese, but it's so high in Tyramine that I have not tested it yet. I think it also has to do with your MAOI-A dosage. Obviously a person on very high dosage must be more careful.
> 
> If you were to try blue cheese then I would start with just a nibble and wait and check BP. Then try a bit more and watch for any slight BP increase so you know what your limit is.


Yeah, I love feta, too =/. That's probably what I should do with the blue cheese. I love it on salads and hamburgers! Yumm! 
Anyways, would my MAOI-A and MAOI-B dosage be the same? I'm not TOO familiar with the science behind it all. I know more of the high-level stuff. I guess I need to do more reading .. I'm on 60mg of Nardil. I was thinking about going to 75mg, but I think I'll stay at 60mg for now because it's working well, and I would like minimal side-effects.


----------



## hensley258 (Apr 24, 2010)

wjc75225 said:


> Yeah, I love feta, too =/. That's probably what I should do with the blue cheese. I love it on salads and hamburgers! Yumm!
> Anyways, would my MAOI-A and MAOI-B dosage be the same? I'm not TOO familiar with the science behind it all. I know more of the high-level stuff. I guess I need to do more reading .. I'm on 60mg of Nardil. I was thinking about going to 75mg, but I think I'll stay at 60mg for now because it's working well, and I would like minimal side-effects.


I'm pretty sure Nardil is an MAOI-A just like Parnate, but the dosages are different. 60Mg Parnate would be high, while 60 Nardil is only moderate dosage.

I know MAOI-A is what they call an irriversable MAOI and B is called a reversable. I think Marplan is an MAOI-B and I know Emsam is a B.

Not sure of the exact difference between the two, but many report the MAOI-A drugs as working better with higher risk factors.

Crazymed would know all that stuff. I should read more about it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

No, MAO just has 2 subtypes, MAOA and MAOB nardil and parnate both target the 2 MAO enzyme's, there are reverseble and irreversible maoi's but that has nothing to do with the MAO they target.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> No, MAO just has 2 subtypes, MAOA and MAOB nardil and parnate both target the 2 MAO enzyme's, there are reverseble and irreversible maoi's but that has nothing to do with the MAO they target.


Ahh ok, that's what I thought! I just wanted clarification! I know about reversible and irreversible MAOI's. I just didn't know if MAOA or MAOB were targeted any differently by Nardil, or if they're pretty much targeted equally.


----------

